# Removing Fog Light Bezel



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jaz said:


> Just wonder how to remove to fog light bezels.
> 
> I want to take them off to tint the lenses blue, but don't want to go start ripping things off, because knowing my luck I would break them
> 
> I had a quick look last night but couldn't see any obvious ways to do it


If yours are the same as this side of the pond, the lens is glued to the housing.....the entire housing is secured to the back of the facia.
If you remove the horizontal shields below the facia you can see the backs of the housings as well as the screws.

Rob


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I think I've read a how-to somewhere on how to remove the fog lamp bezels on Holden Cruzes. 

As far as I can recall, you just have to pull outwards and it comes right off. 

Will try to search for it and post back.  




cheers!
phantom


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

HOW TO: Replace Foglamp GLOBE for Sri Cruze (PICTURES)











HTH.


cheers!
phantom


[h=1][/h]


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

phantom said:


> HOW TO: Replace Foglamp GLOBE for Sri Cruze (PICTURES)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers phantom

That is perfect.
I was going to try that, but I thought I would just snap it


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On mine, manual says to remove the front bumper, are you kidding? Was held in by phillip head screws, the ones to the outside were kind of buried. Used my right angle power screwdriver to get those out, and put them back in with a magnetic tip. 

Generally a two man job to remove that bumper, so delicate can be broken if not supported on both sides, I am only one guy.

Ha, talk to myself a lot, saying, I just want to remove it, not wreck it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> On mine, manual says to remove the front bumper, are you kidding? Was held in by phillip head screws, the ones to the outside were kind of buried. Used my right angle power screwdriver to get those out, and put them back in with a magnetic tip.
> 
> Generally a two man job to remove that bumper, so delicate can be broken if not supported on both sides, I am only one guy.
> 
> Ha, talk to myself a lot, saying, I just want to remove it, not wreck it.


I guess they don't deal with winters like we do. Doing that a week ago would crack the housing. My luck i would scratch the bumper somehow using the plastic trim removal tools.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> I guess they don't deal with winters like we do. Doing that a week ago would crack the housing. My luck i would scratch the bumper somehow using the plastic trim removal tools.


Nah no bad winters here drops down to about 6-8°c in the winter. But its summer at the moment so sitting average of 25°ish. 

Will to get in and have a look behind the bumper to see if there are any screws


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Sorry to bump an old thread but OP were you talking about the gen 2's here or gen 1? 

I'm also trying to remove mine and can't believe you'd need to remove the bumper first. And to be clear this is the part I'm referring to. Replace® - Front Fog Light Trim


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but OP were you talking about the gen 2's here or gen 1?
> 
> I'm also trying to remove mine and can't believe you'd need to remove the bumper first. And to be clear this is the part I'm referring to. Replace® - Front Fog Light Trim


The one pictured is a Gen I


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks @Blasirl Yeah you mean the red car? 

Looking at the pics of the replacement item I linked though the gen 2 looks similar, just a different shape. Looks like it's just push clips but I yanked on one corner of it recently and it definitely felt like it was going to break. Maybe I need to get a little screwdriver in there to pop them loose. They definitely look like they come out though without removing the bumper.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Thanks @Blasirl Yeah you mean the red car?
> 
> Looking at the pics of the replacement item I linked though the gen 2 looks similar, just a different shape. Looks like it's just push clips but I yanked on one corner of it recently and it definitely felt like it was going to break. Maybe I need to get a little screwdriver in there to pop them loose. They definitely look like they come out though without removing the bumper.


Yes the one above. I tried to find some reference, but 2nd Gen stuff is scarce. So when you figure this out you need to write a tutorial.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh just found these on Amazon that show the clips pretty clearly so I'm gonna take a look this weekend

Amazon.com: Fog Light Trim Compatible with Chevrolet Cruze 2016-2017 Driver Side Chrome Bezel with RS Pkg LT/Premier Models (LT Model 1st Design Sedan)/Hatchback: Automotive


----------

